# Are Hoyts worth the expense?



## BigJake225 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am considering a new Hoyt Vantage LTD. I am wondering if it really is worth the $900 dollar price tag, or if I should stick to my old buckmaster for another season. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Thanks, 

Jake


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

first I would want to know how you shoot and what. If you shoot fingers and nonsight I would say you bet.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

no , you should buy used as i do . it's much more affordable and the arrow never knows the difference . bought quite a few used bows looking for THE BOW . never bought a bow with problem other than one that displeased me cosmetically .


----------



## BigJake225 (Jun 14, 2012)

I shoot fingers with sights, a typical fingers hunting set-up


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Then I would say it's not that big of deal that you get a long bow just don't go to short axel to axel. but for me I would spend the $900.00


BigJake225 said:


> I shoot fingers with sights, a typical fingers hunting set-up


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Actually, for $900 you're getting a deal. I paid $950 for mine last year! Are they worth it? I agree with 2413gary, absolutely worth it! Lifetime warranty is nice to have too!


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

I think they are I love my- Alp elite


----------



## BigJake225 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for there opinions. I think I am going to spring for the Hoyt. It seems to be the best choice for finger shooters out there.


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

You'll love it. I bought one and messed up when I sold it. Just got another and this one ain't going anywhere.


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

Try to find a used Protec LX or Reflex Caribou that you can shoot. They are great tec riser finger bows that are about 1/3 the cost of the Vantage!


cricman


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm willing to wager that if you put your current bow and the Hoyt on a shooting machine they would both be capable of putting the arrow in the same hole. For that matter any bow on the market would be able to do that. So what I'm saying is don't look for the bow or it's price tag to improve your shooting too much. Bows are not the inconsistency in the shot execution it's the human holding it. This is not a referendum on you or anyone elses shooting ability just an observation I've made of a lot of shooters. 

However if you want a new bow and you like the way it looks and feels then buy it. As a value proposition I doubt it will make a huge difference in your shooting ability. 

Caveat: If you think it will make you shoot better, then that thought may actually make you shoot better.


----------



## BigJake225 (Jun 14, 2012)

Those of you who have Vantage LTD's, what set ups are you using? What speeds are you getting? I'm trying to decide what arrows to use on my new Vantage when it comes in.


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

BigJake225 said:


> Those of you who have Vantage LTD's, what set ups are you using? What speeds are you getting? I'm trying to decide what arrows to use on my new Vantage when it comes in.


70lbs. 29.5" 500 grain arrow at 235 fps. Shot thru local shops chrono.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

big cypress said:


> no , you should buy used as i do . it's much more affordable and the arrow never knows the difference . bought quite a few used bows looking for THE BOW . never bought a bow with problem other than one that displeased me cosmetically .


You got the right idea man!


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm shooting 60lbs.at 30" and using XX78 2514's with 125gr. points and 5" feathers. Never had it on a chrono, but it's plenty fast enough for me. It's such a sweet shooter I love it!


----------



## Lakeside Archer (Feb 19, 2011)

all i shoot is hoyt. worth every penny. but like everybody else said buy used and spend extra on accesories. unless you just want the warranty


----------



## Someblondechick (Aug 16, 2012)

They really are "That Brand"


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I shoot HOYT and they work for me. 3 national titles and alot of animals on the ground.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bought my Hoyt protec lx pro accuwheel brand new for $700 10 yrs ago worth every penny I actually
shot a buckmaster myself before buying the Hoyt the Hoyt is way way better forgiving comfortable to shoot I have bought 2 new bows since a recurve and a pse mach x needless to say Im taking the protec hunting sat. Enjoy the new vantage I'm hoping to buy one next year.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

OP, no way, 900 bucks? Grab a Protec or Ultratec from years gone by for alot less money and hate/have that same ol cam.5 feeling. Unless you are hung up on that new bow smell.


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a 2011 Hoyt Vantage LTD in blue fusion color that I would get rid of for $800. Shoot maybe 30 times.


----------

